# IS THERE A DOCTOR IN THE HOUSE?



## rwoods (Jan 19, 2017)

Where's our much beloved Jon (Huskstihl) ? He hasn't posted since early November.  Ron


----------



## Gologit (Jan 19, 2017)

Good question. He added a lot to this place and it would be great to see him posting again.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah, he's a good dude with a good sense of humor. Here's hoping all's well.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 19, 2017)

Paging doc huskstihl?


----------



## bitzer (Jan 20, 2017)

I heard tell he quit doctorin'. He's up in Sitka cutting high dollar spruce and makin' more then he ever did sawin' bones.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2017)

Jon's wife broke the pull cord on his saw.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 22, 2017)

I just wanted to add, that I miss Slowpe, she hasn't posted in a while. Maybe Patty is demostrating in DC.
Regardless her afilliation, I still like her no matter what she says.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2017)

Anybody heard anything?


----------



## rwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

Nope. Ron


----------



## madhatte (Mar 28, 2017)

One of the other sites maybe?


----------



## rwoods (Mar 28, 2017)

Not on Hogs since 2014. Don't believe he is a member of Outdoor. Ron


----------



## madhatte (Mar 29, 2017)

Well hell.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## olyman (Mar 29, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Well hell.


how much access do you have to his sig??? allowed to look??? can mr. or mrs???? might have his ph listed in there.....


----------



## 1270d (Mar 29, 2017)

Throw him an @HuskStihl might get email notifications.


----------



## 1270d (Mar 29, 2017)

Or ask mdavlee. He might know


----------



## olyman (Mar 29, 2017)

1270d said:


> Or ask mdavlee. He might know


true dat.....


----------



## madhatte (Mar 29, 2017)

olyman said:


> how much access do you have to his sig??? allowed to look??? can mr. or mrs???? might have his ph listed in there.....



Alas, no more than a regular user. Moderator powers aren't all that earth-shattering.


----------



## rwoods (Mar 29, 2017)

1270d said:


> Or ask mdavlee. He might know



I did some weeks back. He didn't know. Ron


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 29, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> I just wanted to add, that I miss Slowpe, she hasn't posted in a while. Maybe Patty is demostrating in DC.
> Regardless her afilliation, I still like her no matter what she says.


The two of 'em ran off and joined the circus. Don't move there.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 29, 2017)

What's wrong with the circus?


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 29, 2017)

Small hands that smell of cabbage?


----------



## olyman (Mar 30, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Alas, no more than a regular user. Moderator powers aren't all that earth-shattering.


just a que, sir....................


----------



## olyman (Mar 30, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> What's wrong with the circus?


nothing. but it fits some quite well.......


----------



## bitzer (Mar 30, 2017)

Maybe this will reel him in. He always liked analyzing stumps.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 30, 2017)

wonder if his wife finally made him start his saw on his own, and he realized he doesn't need us anymore?


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 30, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> What's wrong with the circus?


Nothing at all.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 30, 2017)

I had sent him some messages last year but can't find them now. I thought I had his phone number but it's not saved.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 31, 2017)

Kinda weird for a person to be able to disappear off the interwebs these days.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 31, 2017)

OK, I'll spill. Slowp was stalking him, the Mrs wasn't happy about it, slapped him about the head even though it wasn't his fault. He needed emergency surgery at the hands of a disgruntled surgeon who, as fate would have it, he replaced some time ago and whom held a grudge, and this is why he eventually ran off to the circus, because with a face like the one he was left with, no amount of anaesthesia, baring an overdose, was stopping patients having heart attacks on the table and his liability coverage was becoming prohibitive to say the least.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2017)

That scenario seems... fanciful.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 5, 2017)

so's I have a physical address fer ole Jon...

Sent him a card I stole from the war dept's collection of random cuteness.

He's alive and fine, wants to spend more time with the family instead of us chainsaw bums


----------



## olyman (Apr 5, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> so's I have a physical address fer ole Jon...
> 
> Sent him a card I stole from the war dept's collection of random cuteness.
> 
> He's alive and fine, wants to spend more time with the family instead of us chainsaw bums


wellllllllllllll. good to hear hes ok..............


----------



## madhatte (Apr 6, 2017)

Dang, how's a family rate higher than chainsaw bums? I don't get it.


----------

